# 120W Maxspect 20.5 inch or Radion XR15 pro



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

So i'm contemplating buying both used, 120w 20.5 inchmaxspect or Radion xr15 pro. The pro is like 1.5x the price of the maxspect 

I was wondering if anyone had experience for each. These might both be overkill since my tank is 24x24x12. I like that the maxspect has two pucks, better coverage, however i feel the mounting arms are just horrible. The xr15 pro would be another $170 more... but i have one of the sexiest mounts and full spectrum, solid brand name.. thoughts?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Having a few Radions and having seen the Maxspect I would absolutely go with the Radion. I can't say the Maxspects impressed me at all. The programming ability for the Radions is way better and if you run MPxx pumps the light can put the pumps into night mode wirelessly. 
Check out member Deeznuts build thread. He has several XR15's on his tank, ask him how he likes them.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Radion wins hands down. 

Especially when adding a ReefLink to the mix.


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

thanks guys. Yah i feel like i needed someone else to help me justify going with the xr15 purchase. Appreciate it!


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

*Maxspect or Radion*

I've had both and Radion wins, I liked both for programming but I felt the Maxspect did not promote the Coraline, Which I like but some don't. It's cheaper but not nearly as good.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Did you get the used XR15? I saw one in Kijiji and messaged the person but no response. It was posted the same day you started this thread.


----------

